# Hornets 2010 pre-draft workouts thread



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets had their first group of potential draftees in for workouts today...

Xavier Henry (Kansas)
Gordon Hayward(Butler)
James Anderson (Oklahoma St.)
Dominique Jones (South Florida)
Aubrey Coleman (University of Houston)
Dwight Lewis(USC)


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/hornets-draft-workout-interviews-day-1.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Today Hornets worked out ...

Cole Aldrich (Kansas)
Damion James (Texas)
Patrick Patterson (Kentucky)
Tasmin Mitchell (LSU)
Craig Brackins (Iowa State)
Jason Love (Xavier-Ohio)

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/frontcourt-players-highlight-day-2-of.html

There are also a few Twitpics over in the right sidebar.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Interviews from 2nd workout


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A couple of videos in this link.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure would love to see Tasmin put on a Hornets jersey.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Cole Aldrich makes a lot of sense for the Hornets, I think Whiteside would be a good fit as well.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nevada's Luke Babbit had a solo workout today...

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/nevadas-babbitt-visits-on-day-3-of.html

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/hornets-draft-workout-interview-day-3.html



> With the NBA draft just three days away, the New Orleans Hornets brought in Nevada forward Luke Babbitt in for a solo workout Monday morning at the Alario Center.
> 
> Babbitt, 6 feet 8, has shown an ability to produce offensively in his college career, averaging 21.9 points and 41 percent shooting from 3-point range in his sophomore season in 2009-10.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/06/hornets_work_out_nevada_forwar.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Baylor's Ekpe Udoh works out for the Hornets today. Last day of draft workouts for the Hornets.

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/baylors-udoh-visits-on-day-4-of.html


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I could live with udoh as him and diogu with west and okafor makes an infinitely better rotation than what we were dealing with last year. songalia is a decent player, but he was given way too many crunch time minutes, I still cannot fathom why since he plays similarly to west


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Songaila got so many minutes because he was the only big man off the bench who was contributing. They just didn't have any better options


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

But on the same token, I remember okafor single-handidly winning some games for the hornets early in the season with his rebounding and defense.... he blocked two shots to help win against the kings the second game last year. I am a little wierded out at the possibility of xavier henry getting drafted... although im not sold as thornton being the starting two, I feel like forcing him back to the bench next season could stunt his growth, and theres absolutely no way paul/thornton/henry can work as a starting unit with how undersized the hornets already are.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

As much as I like Thornton I think he could give us that spark off the bench. When he was in the starting lineup who did we get points off the bench from? I can't even remember. LOL!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Main thing the hornets need to do is get someone who can contribute, but their need is for a big man. Udoh, Ed Davis and Cole Aldrich are the three players who make the best sense for them that they could realistically hope to get...But I suspect the last of those guys shall go off the board right before they pick. Honestly I don't know what you should do if you can't get one of those three. This team needs a big who can come in and give you 30 productive minutes...Minimum. If they don't get one they're not really going to get much better unless they luck out and get someone who is much better than you'd think he'd be.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i just pray that we can get a legit productive player to fill ANY void on a rookie contract in a couple days... if we strike oil and wright becomes serviceable and diogu can produce for the minimum also I think we'll be a solid 45-50 win team. i just cannot sell my team short in terms of what i think they can do if the right chips fall into place. Also, a lot of teams are going to strike out trying to get big fa's and they have already cleared capspace, I have a feeling the hornets expirings could be some serious bait in terms of those imfamous three team deals.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> As much as I like Thornton I think he could give us that spark off the bench. When he was in the starting lineup who did we get points off the bench from? I can't even remember. LOL!


Ugh dont even remind me!!! plus collison and thornton worked really well together, having them coming off the bench at the same time could really be a blessing.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> Ugh dont even remind me!!! plus collison and thornton worked really well together, having them coming off the bench at the same time could really be a blessing.


That is true. Collison and Thornton liked playing with other since last years summer league. They just had this chemistry, this bond. I was looking at a Hornets game last night where Thornton got his first start alongside Paul when they played Portland. He looked good with Paul but I just keep envisioning him as this spark off the bench. And I keep saying teams need a good bench if they ever plan on contending for anything in this league. 


NBATV Pre-Draft Preview Video

http://www.nba.com/draft2010/teams/noh/index.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My vote is for Udoh, Aldrich, Daniel Orton, and Ed Davis or Greg Monroe if they slip (one could)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Id even sniff at Patrick Patterson there for his maturity and similarity to whats needed to backup David West.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I know the Hornets need another big. They need athleticism and length in the worse way. But for some reason I keep Xavier Henry on my mind. Truth be told, I don't know who the heck I want. :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

after writing my message here yesterday I did a lot more sleuthing about Xavier and am a little more intrigued. I feel he could instantly be plugged in at the 2 spot and be a solid spot up shooter/defender. The problem is he cant take anybody off the dribble worth a damn. this could be worked on of course but it still worries me that we would be getting another player that chris has to potentially create for. We sure could use another long ball threat however. I am interested in patterson since he seems like a smart tough nosed player, but it kinda appears to be a "what you see is what you get" scenario, and plus he cant face up and take anyone to the hoop either. Its just really hard since we essenially need two starters at the 2/3, AND backups to west and okafor. I originally was a big supporter of paul george but im gonna foolishly have faith that coach will get julian wright to produce and thus become a borderline-starter. I just feel like at the position we are drafting we should not be looking at backup players when we need starters.... save the backups for free agent signings


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Final mock draft updates....

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/hornets-mock-draft-updates-final.html

Also, I forgot to say that while the Hornets didn't work out Paul George, Monty did back at the end of May in Portland.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

heh, so theres absolutely no consensus selection whatsoever in those mocks. I know that we are in a spot where players might fall or get taken ahead of us, but that is quite a bit of parody.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> heh, so theres absolutely no consensus selection whatsoever in those mocks. I know that we are in a spot where players might fall or get taken ahead of us, but that is quite a bit of parody.


No concensus at all. These mock drafts seem to be all over the place.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

basically you have four top guys who should go first. After that you have about a dozen guys who are basically interchangeable...Essentially all of these guys could go fifth or they could sixteenth...There's absolutely nothing concrete upon which to separate them. teams are going to be taking players on personal preference and team needs. The Hornets could easily luck out and get the fifth or sixth best player in this draft by pure luck alone.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> basically you have four top guys who should go first. After that you have about a dozen guys who are basically interchangeable...Essentially all of these guys could go fifth or they could sixteenth...There's absolutely nothing concrete upon which to separate them. teams are going to be taking players on personal preference and team needs. The Hornets could easily luck out and get the fifth or sixth best player in this draft by pure luck alone.


that idea worked well for the seahawks in the nfl during this years draft, they just sat there and let the best prospects fall into their laps. obviously the hornets are only looking at one pick and theres a lot more parody, but I say just stand pat and take the guy that you see as the best contributor if the season started on friday.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok guys. Name at least 3 players, one of which you think the Hornets will receive tomorrow.

I'll say Henry, Aldrich, Patterson. I think it'll be one of these guys.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Ok guys. Name at least 3 players, one of which you think the Hornets will receive tomorrow.
> 
> I'll say Henry, Aldrich, Patterson. I think it'll be one of these guys.


Henry and Patterson are the two I can say pretty confidently. If Aminu falls I could see them taking a flyer, which might be a bad idea since I get juju 2.0 vibes when thinking about it. Greg Monroe is starting to drop as well, you gotta think they'd give him serious consideration. Paul George still intrigues me, but I question his "true" roof considering its all speculation what he can do at this point, considering he really didnt show a whole lot in college. It probably will come down to Aldrich/Patterson/Henry when it boils down to who will be available, and I see them going for Patterson for the closest thing to an immediate contributor.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah Paul George is another one that's kind of interesting to me. And I definitely expect Monroe to be gone before the Hornets pick.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yeah Paul George is another one that's kind of interesting to me. And I definitely expect Monroe to be gone before the Hornets pick.


Probably, but if the warriors are serious about udoh and babbit or aldrich go to the jazz, the only things between us and monroe is Indiana. They already have hibbert and theres also rumblings of them trying to trade out of that pick, so we shall see. I feel like someone that we didnt expect is gonna fall and leave us with the dilemma of taking a stab at them or grabbing one of the players theyve stood by through this process.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> Probably, but if the warriors are serious about udoh and babbit or aldrich go to the jazz, the only things between us and monroe is Indiana. They already have hibbert and theres also rumblings of them trying to trade out of that pick, so we shall see. I feel like someone that we didnt expect is gonna fall and leave us with the dilemma of taking a stab at them or grabbing one of the players theyve stood by through this process.


Now see, that would be very interesting. I mean do you take a guy who's fallen and hope for the best? Because that's what happened with Julian. They didn't even work him out because they thought he'd surely be gone by the time their number came up. He fell and they grabbed him. He hasn't been good for the Hornets. That's not to say the same thing would happen with the next guy in the same scenerio though. I thought at one time the Jazz were high on Monroe too. I could be wrong though. Tomorrow should be very interesting. I can't wait.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wish the Hornets had a lottery and a first round pick. In other words, I think I'm wishing we could somehow get 2 players. :smilewink


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

patterson is lookin like he'll be the pick, barring any craziness. Im iffy on it considering he doesnt have the size to be a 5 with the exception of a few sparse minutes, and there just isnt enough there for him to be a future starter. Bower wants to keep his job and sure and is going for sure production as opposed to any real upside selections if this turns out to be true.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Draftexpress blog says this...



> We've received enough information to lead us to move Patrick Patterson to New Orleans' pick at 11.


From DraftExpress.com http://www.draftexpress.com/#ixzz0roevGjl5 
http://www.draftexpress.com 

Really?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

One thing about patterson is he presents himself very well and holds a very smart conversation, the hornets really seem to gravitate to players like that. Collison last year comes to mind in terms of knowing youll get guaranteed production from a smart basketball player. we'll just see, however. I have more faith in our decision makers than most, and im sure whoever they select they are confident in.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> 7:26 Lots of Ryan Gomes trade talk. Maybe to Miami for Michael Beasley. Some Utah chatter in there. *Also talk of New Orleans trading Darius Songaila and Julian Wright to Minnesota for Gomes.* Maybe 16 and 11 are involved there. Nothing confirmed but that's what teams are talking about at the moment.


From DraftExpress.com http://www.draftexpress.com/#ixzz0roqUuPGW 
http://www.draftexpress.com


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just don't like Patterson. He doesn't do anything at the NBA level. I'd rather get someone who plays like a big.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Aldrich is better than Patterson. Limited upside, but this gives you a decent rotation inside.


----------

